# Contemplating Mexico City



## noroses1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi all! I am a wife and mom with three girls 5 years old and younger. My husband has an opportunity we can't pass up for work in Polanco (Lomas de Chapultepec). I have never been there but he has been there several times. I speak a little Spanish, he is fluent. I have a few questions:

1. How close is the American School to Lomas de Chapultepec?
2. What would be the best area to live? We would have 3500-5000 USD/month to spend on rent but need a place that is big enough for our brood. A yard or park nearby would be ideal. I have mapped everything several times but actual drive time is what I would really like to know. 
3. What are the best websites for real estate in Mexico City? (both venta y renta)
4. How family friendly is Mexico City?

And, is there any other info you think I would benefit from? Thank you in advance! Hope to see some of you when we get down there. It should be within the year. Thanks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure someone will be able to help you with your questions. One good source of information should be your husband's employer, especially if they have relocated people to Mexico City in the past.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

1. The American School is very close to Lomas de Chapultepec. It is just south and you have to go through a bit of a park, about 1.5 miles. They do have their own buses and they do cover the Mexico City area. My cousin used to live in Interlomas and the buses from ASF (as the school is known) would pull up every morning. The only problem with the Lomas de Chapultepec area for living (though it is very nice) is that you are closer to a lot of the pollution as you are very close to the Periferico.

2. A few areas come to mind. Interlomas where my cousin lived is nice, but has had in recent years a lot of traffic in the morning and afternoon since there are narrow entry points to the area. But it does have all the conveniences of an American town in terms of shopping. In fact a lot of Americans call it Little America for a good reason. They have a Costco and Walmart right next to each other along with several big shopping areas. Interlomas is a few miles west of Lomas de Chapultepec in Mexico State, but a lot of people who work in Polanco or even Santa Fe commute from there. It would be about a 30 minute drive to Polanco with normal traffic.

Santa Fe. A bit south from Interlomas. This would be a bit longer, perhaps a 45 minute drive with the traffic, sometimes less. Has an enormous shopping mall, Centro Comercio Santa Fe. This is a place you will find yourself at a lot. It is for all intensive purposes the best shopping center in Mexico City, very modern and up to U.S. standards. The area around it supports a lot of businesses and has the new Hospital ABC right by here. There are a lot, and I do mean a lot, of townhomes with back yards nearby along with several apartment buildings. Definitely a lot for the kids to enjoy in this area. It is, just like Interlomas, away from the pollution that predominates areas in the lower elevations. The traffic is not as bad as Interlomas and would be very easy for your husband (assuming he gets early enough, before 8:30 a.m. to take Reforma to Palmas and go to Polanco. Though the Reforma to Palmas junction takes some getting used to.

Lomas de Chapultepec. This a nice area to be sure, and if you can find some housing, it exists, but it is the most expensive area because it is all mansions and large houses. If you find something closer to Reforma and Palmas, even gated communities, this is a nice safe area (if gated). Only problem is that it is close to the pollution line and there is a lot of traffic around here.

There is an area just north of Santa Fe and just south of Interlomas that is in Mexico City proper (around the Edificio Pantelon) and the Pabellon Bosques shopping mall that has a lot of apartment buildings and smaller houses that are in your price range. My cousin knew friends who had spent roughly in that price range for housing (though you will find that 3000 USD buys you A LOT). This is easily accessible and not as much traffic as Interlomas.

There are also a few gated communites. Lomas Country, Bosques Real comes to mind that offers very nice apartments, as big as houses that my cousin also had friends who lived there with children. These are just north of Interlomas, but traffic can be a bear sometimes.

I don't recommend the Polanco or Tecamachalco areas as they don't offer much for children and are closer to the pollution line.

Keep in mind to, that you should get locally plated cars here. There was a recent law passed that makes it much more difficult to bring U.S. plated cars to the Mexico City area (emissions laws). Cars less than 5 years old might have it easier though under the restrictions.

3. Not sure on best websites. The concept of real estate and agents exists in Mexico City, but it isn't the same as in the U.S. For instance, a lot of people directly sell their homes and rent their apartments. Classified sites of say newspapers like www.eluniversal.com.mx can help.

4. There is a lot of great things you can do with your family. I know very well there is a Six Flags amusement park on the south side of the city. You have of course the Marquesa area between Toluca and Mexico City that is basically an outdoors area for children (locals will tell you about this place). If you are involved with the American School, the families often plan a lot of things together, even field trips to see the pyramids or to go to Taxco or Cuernavaca. It seemed with my cousin that he always found something the kids could go to or do every weekend. I remember him taking us a lot of times to Dave and Busters in Polanco. What you will find is that a lot of people on the weekends will actually go to places outside of Mexico City, Toluca, Valle de Bravo, Cuernavaca.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## cococricketsmama (Dec 28, 2008)

*hi to Mexico City people!*

Hi there, 
My name is Danielle and we're moving to Mexico City in the next couple months. We actually already have an apartment in Lomas de Chapultepec and my husband will work in Polanco. We have two small daughters (ages 8 and 5) and I will homeschool them with a secular curriculum and will join different activities around the area for lessons or classes. We are interested in meeting other expat families down there and we'd love to hear what areas you've enjoyed visiting and areas you'd recommend. 
We've joined the Newcomers Club of Mexico City which has been a large source of information for us. It's pretty well worth the $35.00 a year for the membership. 
We ae also going to join Club Mundet in the Polanco area. They have a lot of lessons for kids. 
We'd love to hear from you!
Danielle


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Rodrigo - It's great to have someone so helpful and informative on the forum!


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

synthia said:


> Rodrigo - It's great to have someone so helpful and informative on the forum!


Thank you, I'll try to add what I can .


----------

